# Silver Lake Dunes open Tuesday



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Dunes open Tuesday

SILVER LAKE - The off-roading season at Silver Lake will resume next Tuesday with the opening of the Silver Lake sand dunes for the 2003 season. 

Because of winter weather Park Manager Pete Lundborg was concerned about the April 1 opening a couple of weeks ago, but everything was set to go earlier this week.

The park has relatively minor changes planned. Instead of making dune and parking lot vouchers available at 6 p.m. on the previous night, the vouchers will be available at 9 p.m. Lundborg said the time change was to eliminate traffic congestion on Fox Road between the voucher center and park entrance while the park is still open. The voucher system will not begin until May 9 for entry May 10.


----------

